# Wanted 8.5cm UV Strip Light Tube Holders



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I cant seem to find them in any diy shops all of them are too small. Anyone know anyone who sells them online?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

is that circumference? or diameter


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

for what uv tube? :/


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you sure you've got the right size? 8.5cm's is about 3.5 inches. That's a tiny length tube or a huge diameter tube.

it's about this big *---------------------------------------------*


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

its for an arcadia D3 reptile tube 12% uvb and the circumference is 8.5 cm just over 3 Inches length if lube is 36". Its the same as all the other tubs I have just have a new vivarium and cant seem to find the clips anywhere.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ah, so it's the little plastic clips that hold the tube to the wall / ceiling? about 1.5inches wide?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

local fish shop will sell clips for T8 tubes..


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Meko said:


> ah, so it's the little plastic clips that hold the tube to the wall / ceiling? about 1.5inches wide?


Yes those are the ones, but need to be just over 3 inches wide for tube size. Trying to find a company online that sell them.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

are they actually 3inches wide or 3 inches round? 
most UVB tubes are either 1inch or 15inches across which is how the clips are measured. 3inches wide would be bigger than a tubular heater and about the same size as a roof gutter


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

3 inches around the tube


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

try a DIY shop, you can get them to hold pipes in place. I've a couple of metal ones i got from B&Q a while ago.


----------

